# Ocean Kayak



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

I bought an trident 11 angler. anyone have and good rigging pictures. Looking for a way to rig an anchor without drilling yet.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Don’t be afraid to drill holes in your boat, the best way is to install an anchor is to make a trolley system. Hope this helps and good luck with your boat.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

OBX_Rat said:


> Don’t be afraid to drill holes in your boat, the best way is to install an anchor is to make a trolley system. Hope this helps and good luck with your boat.


Dont be afraid... but dont make your boat swiss cheese. if you put a caribeaner on the front and rear handles and run your rope through those and tie both ends to another ****** in the middle it will work... without drilling. Thats what im going to do to my new yak when it gets here. I wont be using an anchor very often so when i know im going to I will rig it up right quick. REI has reflective rope by the foot. might be a good idea to put a elastic rope segment in there too for shock protection. have fun with the rigging... on a cold winter day with frozen water everywhere its a good respit.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks. the trident is for the wife. I've got a tarpon 120 and did what J.Zero said. I got the watersports warehouse Anchor Trolley System for the trident. There "screws" in several places on the trident,front and back; also there is bungee cord that runs along sides. What are the bungee for and the predrilled screws for?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

JapaneseZero said:


> Dont be afraid... but dont make your boat swiss cheese. if you put a caribeaner on the front and rear handles and run your rope through those and tie both ends to another ****** in the middle it will work... without drilling. Thats what im going to do to my new yak when it gets here. I wont be using an anchor very often so when i know im going to I will rig it up right quick. REI has reflective rope by the foot. might be a good idea to put a elastic rope segment in there too for shock protection. have fun with the rigging... on a cold winter day with frozen water everywhere its a good respit.


Ditto!

I call it "Traveler's Anchor Trolley system/grab line. I carry 3/16 braided line (about 40') and some caribeaners when I travel. I installed this grab line on any rental kayaks and hit the rough water. Actually the system is quite funtional.

Joe


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*Simple and Handy Inline connection tech.*

Franklin,

Here are some simple and handy stuff I came up with/use for kayaking. They are easy and fast to do. And undoing is so simple unlike most of knots. Try and test for your line:

1.	Connecting something to the middle of a braided line (undoing is very easy)




























[










2.	Connecting a link to the middle of a braided line firmly (undoing is very easy)














































3.	This one is not as firmly as the previous one but quicker for temporary use.




















4.	How to make a bundle of an excessive line. You can undo the bundle very fast (you can deploy the anchor fast) without getting a spaghetti line.

































































Joe


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks


----------

